# What Should I Say Tonight?



## vict0ria_b (Mar 10, 2011)

If you want to get a better picture of what is going on between my husband and I please see my post from yesterday. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/22873-i-just-need-hear-people-my-situation.html

Well, yesterday afternoon my husband went to see my IC to give her a better idea of "what he feels the issue is." When I come home from work he says nothing to me. We go to bed, he says nothing to me... 

So after he leaves for the gym this morning I call to ask him when we are going to talk.. He is angry, but says we will talk tonight. 

After I get to work (about an hour later) I text him and say, "I am sorry, I could have just waited to ask you that until tonight, or sent you a text." 

He said, "I just don't understand why you bring this up as I am getting ready to walk into the gym, but yeah we will talk later." 


Part of me say I should just say to him tonight. "You know what I don't think we should talk. If you wanted to talk you would have brought it up." 

I feel like I am talking to much, and I should just let things but, at the same time I don't want to feel like issues are not being addressed then be blind sided when he says, "I don't want to wait until after the deployment, I am filing papers now." 


What is the balance between not smothering them, and letting them know you still want thing to work?


----------



## NRG (Nov 9, 2010)

vict0ria_b said:


> If you want to get a better picture of what is going on between my husband and I please see my post from yesterday. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/22873-i-just-need-hear-people-my-situation.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

